# Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers



## wasser-ralf (19. Juli 2012)

Folgender Artikel erschien heute in unserer Lokalpresse und zeigt, was einem alles beim Angeln wiederfahren kann.
Der Vorfall liegt zwar schon einige Wochen zurück, kam aber erst jetzt an das Licht der Öffentlichkeit.
http://www.lr-online.de/nachrichten...auf-Auto-eines-Nachtanglers;art1676,3874691,0


----------



## Rxbinhx (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*

Wieder mal der geballte Beweis für die Inkompetenz der deutschen Polizei.....


----------



## SpinnAngler89 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*

ohne worte...#q#q#q


----------



## fordfan1 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*

Also,doch am besten das Nachtangeln verbieten...|bigeyes


----------



## Onkelfester (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*

...so kanns gehen.
Mich hat auch schon mal ein 6-Mann starkes Team beim Tauwurmsuchen gestellt, flach auf die Wiese gedrückt und Handschellen angelegt.
Glücklicherweise hatte ich schon ein paar Würme beisammen und glücklicherweise war einer der Polizisten ein Angler. Also haben die mich wieder laufen lassen (nicht ohne sich den Angelschein zeigen zu lassen)


----------



## fordfan1 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*

Onkelfester,die Geschichte aus der FH mit deiner netten Oma???


----------



## wasser-ralf (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*

Ich meine, Irrtümer können immer und überall auftreten. Und Die Polizei ist in ihrem job auch nicht immer zu beneiden, zumal bei der immer schwammigeren Gesetzeslage.
Aber bevor Schüsse fallen, sollte man sich schon vorher genauer informieren.
Einen Bürger mal so schnell und in meinen Augen willkürlich mit Profilfoto und Fingerabdruck in die Verbrecherkartei einzupflegen, geht meines Erachtens zu weit. 
Was wird mit meinen Daten nach dem Abschluss der Untersuchung? Ich traue da keinem mehr.


----------



## Dopemaster61 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*

ohne worte...sowas ist einfach zu krass...


----------



## gründler (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*

Ich meine mich zu erinnern das die Schußabgabe nur im Notfall erlaubt ist,ein Auto damit Stoppen ist soweit ich weiß nur erlaubt wenn der tatverdacht bestätigt ist,oder das Leben anderer gefährdet wird.

Ich würde das bis zur letzten Instanz anfechten (JEDER IST FÜR SEINEN SCHUß VERANTWORTLICH).

Obwohl bei den ganzen neuen Eu Gesetzen zur Terrorbekämpfung und ähnlichen könnte das schon wieder geändert worden sein.


|wavey:


----------



## allrounder13 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*

Das ist ja mal krass, als vollkommen unschuldiger muss man sich sowas nicht gefallen lassen!


----------



## Erdmännchen (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*

Unglaublich finde ich eher den Umgang mit seinem Diabetes!

" Da er schwer zuckerkrank ist und aus Angst, einen Zuckerschock zu bekommen, bittet er um ärztliche Hilfe"

Warum sollte er einen Zuckerschock kriegen? Hat er zu viel gespritzt? Zu viel Sport gemacht? Oder Alkohol getrunken? 
Wenn es Sport (Angeln) ist, war ihm das nicht vorher klar und hätte er nichts mitnehmen können?

"Jedenfalls wird Dietmar Wenzel von der Polizei zunächst nach Hause gefahren, um sich zu spritzen"

Erstmal verwirrt es mich, dass er sich, bei Angst vor einer starken Unterzuckerung, spritzt, normalerweise spritzt man Insulin, das senkt den Blutzucker weiter. Man kann sich natürlich auch Glucagon spritzen, dafür müsste der Blutzucker aber bereits extrem niedrig sein und mir kann keiner erzählen, dass keiner irgendwas zu essen dabei hatte und der Arzt auch kein Traubenzucker.
Zudem ist Reservenahrung und insbesondere der Insulinpen (Spritze) IMMER am Mann zu führen.


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*

Was in Deutschland alles möglich ist...


Heute morgen schon krass über den Fall Ulvi K. aufgeregt. Also wenn das stimmt, was der Spiegel schreibt, na dann gut' Nacht, Marie!

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/just...schuld-des-verdaechtigen-ulvi-k-a-845042.html


----------



## Carp-MV (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*



> Unglaublich finde ich eher den Umgang mit seinem Diabetes!
> 
> " Da er schwer zuckerkrank ist und aus Angst, einen Zuckerschock zu bekommen, bittet er um ärztliche Hilfe"
> 
> ...


Völlig richtig! Keiner kriegt durch sowas einen Zuckerschock. Dann müsste ich jedes Jahr hundert mal umkippen wenn ich bei jeder starken Aufregung davor Angst haben müsste. 

Spritzen tut man auch nur bei hohen Werten und nicht bei niedrigen. Naja die Presse schreibt ja sehr oft totalen Quark da wundert einen sowas auch nicht mehr.^^

Genauso mit dem angeblichen Gasgeben als er halten sollte. Wenn mir jemand in völliger Dunkelheit wo niemand damit rechnet aus dem nix ne fette Lampe ins Auto hält würde ich auch nen Schreck kriegen und vielleicht ohne Absicht ma kurz aufs Gas gehen. Könnte ja immerhin auch ne Entführung durch Aliens sein. XD 
*Aber deswegen schießen?* Ich denke ma der Beamte hatte einfach die Hosen gestrichen voll und sein Handeln nicht unter Kontrolle. Kein Wunder wenn Schießübungen nur noch eine Seltenheit sind bei der Polizei...


----------



## bazawe (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*

Ja unsere grünen Freunde. Mit dem deutschen Steuermichel kann mans ja machen. Da wo sie eingreifen sollen setzen sie auf "deeskalation" (früher hieß das Hose voll).


----------



## Doc Plato (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*

Zuckerschock hin oder her.... der arme Kerl hätte auch nen Herzinfakt vor lauter Schreck bekommen können. Jedem von uns hier würde mächtig die Düse gehen wenn auf einmal auf einen selber geschossen wird.


----------



## minimi (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*

Heftige Typen, die Cops! Mehr fällt mir da nicht ein! Aber das ist kein Einzellfall und im Endeffekt wird es so gedreht das der Opa schuld war... wie so oft..


----------



## wasser-ralf (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*

Ja die Aussagen zu seinem befürchteten Zuckerschock klingen etwas ungereimt und wirr. da ich mich mit dem Thema Diabetes nicht so auskenne, kann ich das alles nicht so recht bewerten. Aber:


> Völlig richtig! Keiner kriegt durch sowas einen Zuckerschock. Dann müsste ich jedes Jahr hundert mal umkippen wenn ich bei jeder starken Aufregung davor Angst haben müsste.


Für eine gewöhnliche "Aufregung" hielte ich es nicht, wenn urplötzlich jemand aus heiterem Himmel auf mich oder mein Auto schießen würde. Ich glaube, da würde die Mehrheit etwas ungewöhnlich reagieren. Es sei denn, man erlebt sowteas täglich .

Außerdem glaube ich, auch ich würde aus Argwohn nicht unbedingt sofort halten, wenn mir jemand des Nachts aus heiterem Himmel aus dem Gebüsch mit einem Strahler entgegen kommt und ich ihn nicht umgehend als Polizisten erkennen kann.

Bei den ganzen Schilderungen in diesem Fall fehlt mir einfach die Verhältnismäßigkeit.


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*

Ich würde auch gerne die Darstellung der Polizei lesen.
Möchte dem betroffenen (beschossenen?) Angler keine 
falschen Angaben unterstellen.:m
Auch wenn ich bestimmt kein eingenorderter Staatsbürger
bin, so habe ich doch ein gewisses Grundvertrauen in unsere
Polizei. 
Auch dort gibt es mit Sicherheit Fehlverhalten, aber solche
"Vorverurteilungen", die hier bereits im Vorfeld geäußert
werden, die kann ich nicht unterstützen.


----------



## mike88 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*

Grundvertrauen ?|kopfkrat
Wir haben jedes Jahr mit der Polizei zu tun .
Ständig irgendwelche Strafzettel beim angeln .
Immer diese wichtigtuerei !
Dabei sind das nur billige Helfer vom Staatsanwalt !!
Und jetzt schiessen die noch auf einen Angler |bigeyes
Ich kann dieses Volk nicht ausstehen !!


----------



## wasser-ralf (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*

Weißt Du Jürgen, was die Vorverurteilung betrifft, gebe ich Dir grundsätzlich Recht - siehe meine vorhergehenden Postings.
Aber der Gebrauch der Schusswaffe ist mir in diesem Fall einfach völlig unangebracht und leichtfertig.
Gesetzt dem Fall, man hätte nicht nur das Auto getroffen ......?


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*



mike88 schrieb:


> Wir haben jedes Jahr mit der Polizei zu tun .
> Ständig irgendwelche Strafzettel beim angeln .
> Immer diese wichtigtuerei !
> Dabei sind das nur billige Helfer vom Staatsanwalt !!
> ...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*

Hab den Artikel gerade mal einem Bekannten(Polizist)geschickt,seine grobe Einschätzung (natürlich nur auf Basis des Artikels):

Wenn wie in diesem Fall 2 Beamte allein vermeintliche Einbrecher stellen möchten,ohne über genaue Anzahl der vermeintlichen Täter oder evtl.Bewaffnung im klaren zu sein,dazu noch unter ungünstigen Bedingungen(Waldweg,Nacht)handeln sie entweder besonders dumm oder besonders "mutig".Wobei letzteres noch die schlimmere Form von Dummheit wäre.

Die Einschüsse im Pkw Frontbereich zeugen eher von Panik als von überlegter Polizeiarbeit, da man aufgrund der Blendwirkung der Scheinwerfer schon an sich keinen sicheren Schuss abgeben konnte.


----------



## wasser-ralf (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*

Gemach, gemach - die Polizei macht auch nur ihre Arbeit und Fehler unterlaufen nun mal jedem. Die frage ist nur, wie man dann mit seinen Fehlern umgeht.


----------



## wasser-ralf (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*

Richtig Ruhrfischer - eine dumme Situation, in welche man erst gar nicht kommen sollte. Hinterher lässt sich viel und klug darüber palavern.
Man sollte in dem Fall für beide Seiten das angemessene Verständnis aufbringen.
Noch einmal, ich würde wahrscheinlich auch nicht sofort anhalten, wenn jemand mir unvermittelt aus dem Gebüsch in mein Gesicht leuchtet. Angehalten und über den Schädel bekommen ist unter Umständen schnell - rückgängig zumachen dann nicht mehr.
Auf der anderen Seite, man versucht das Auto zu stoppen, welches keine Anstalten dazu macht.....! Aber die Schusswaffe finde ich dann trotzdem überzogen.


----------



## mike88 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*

@Jürgen
Davon wird es auch nicht besser !!


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*

Wenn er Gas gegeben hat und die Polizisten zur Seite springen mussten - wie kamen die dann wieder VOR den Wagen um von dort aus zu schiessen ?


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*



mike88 schrieb:


> @Jürgen
> Davon wird es auch nicht besser !!


 


Mike,#h

bei über 75.000.000 Menschen in Deutschland würde auch dein Rückzug in der Statistik nicht bewirken, da gebe ich dir 
recht.
Aber jeder,der hier lebt und die rechtliche Ordnung nicht anerkennt, ist einer zuviel.:m


----------



## Dxlfxn (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*

Hier wird mal wieder dermaßen viel Blödsinn geschrieben- gut dass hier keiner bewaffnet ist.
Offenbar ist jeder, der schon mal nen Fernsehkrimi gesehen hat in der Lage, eine von einem Käseblatt im Auflagenrausch abgedruckte Kamelle soweit zu durchblicken und mit den fehlenden Grundinformationen anzureichern. So ist es in Deutschland: Jeder, der schon mal auf dem Klo saß ist in der Lage die Kanalisationspläne einer Großstadt zu kritisieren.
Viel Spaß weiterhin #q


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*



mike88 schrieb:


> Grundvertrauen ?|kopfkrat
> Wir haben jedes Jahr mit der Polizei zu tun .
> Schau an,schau an
> Ständig irgendwelche Strafzettel beim angeln .
> ...



|peinlichSonst noch irgendwelche Schwierigkeiten im Alltag ?


----------



## WK1956 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*



mike88 schrieb:


> Grundvertrauen ?|kopfkrat
> Wir haben jedes Jahr mit der Polizei zu tun .
> Ständig irgendwelche Strafzettel beim angeln .
> Immer diese wichtigtuerei !
> ...


 

Klasse ;-).

Die Polizei wird wohl schon einen Grund für die Strafzettel haben!


----------



## daci7 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Hier wird mal wieder dermaßen viel Blödsinn geschrieben- gut dass hier keiner bewaffnet ist.
> Offenbar ist jeder, der schon mal nen Fernsehkrimi gesehen hat in der Lage, eine von einem Käseblatt im Auflagenrausch abgedruckte Kamelle soweit zu durchblicken und mit den fehlenden Grundinformationen anzureichern. So ist es in Deutschland: Jeder, der schon mal auf dem Klo saß ist in der Lage die Kanalisationspläne einer Großstadt zu kritisieren.
> Viel Spaß weiterhin #q



Tjo, ich hatte auch erst vor etwas zu posten - aber das triffts ziemlich gut. 
Ich habe wirklich NULL Ahnung davon was wirklich passiert ist und nur Informationen aus 4. (?) Hand - Wie soll ich jetzt über eine solche Situation urteilen? 
Aber mittlerweile könnte auch jeder der in der Lage ist die Bild zu lesen den deutschen Haushalt verbessern und jeder der den Kicker versteht würde einen besseren Bundestrainer abgeben :m


----------



## mike88 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*

Ihr wisst doch gar nicht warum wir die letzten jahre so viel stress mit der Polizei hatten .
Also regt euch ab , und trinkt mal ein kaffee weniger 
Das ist nun mal meine Meinung und Fertig !


----------



## allrounder13 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*

Krass finde ich vor allem dass der fehler nicht zugegeben wird, sondern noch versucht wird dem eigentlich opfer die schuld zuzuschieben!


----------



## gründler (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Hier wird mal wieder dermaßen viel Blödsinn geschrieben- gut dass hier keiner bewaffnet ist.
> Offenbar ist jeder, der schon mal nen Fernsehkrimi gesehen hat in der Lage, eine von einem Käseblatt im Auflagenrausch abgedruckte Kamelle soweit zu durchblicken und mit den fehlenden Grundinformationen anzureichern. So ist es in Deutschland: Jeder, der schon mal auf dem Klo saß ist in der Lage die Kanalisationspläne einer Großstadt zu kritisieren.
> Viel Spaß weiterhin #q


 

Moin Hans

Dann kläre doch die Sachlage mal nen bißchen auf,als Polizist a.D. könntest du ja grob vermitteln wie die Herren Kollegen gehandelt haben,und warum.

Mit deinem Post über Klo und co.stellst du dich auf die gleiche Stufe wie die,die du kritisierst,also nicht viel besser oder???

|wavey:


----------



## WK1956 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*



mike88 schrieb:


> Ihr wisst doch gar nicht warum wir die letzten jahre so viel stress mit der Polizei hatten .


 
naja, ich kanns mir vorstellen!


----------



## wasser-ralf (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*



> Hier wird mal wieder dermaßen viel Blödsinn geschrieben- gut dass hier keiner bewaffnet ist.
> Offenbar ist jeder, der schon mal nen Fernsehkrimi gesehen hat in der Lage, eine von einem Käseblatt im Auflagenrausch abgedruckte Kamelle soweit zu durchblicken und mit den fehlenden Grundinformationen anzureichern. So ist es in Deutschland: Jeder, der schon mal auf dem Klo saß ist in der Lage die Kanalisationspläne einer Großstadt zu kritisieren.
> Viel Spaß weiterhin #q


 
Hey Dolfin, 
Du stehst ja mächtig über den Dingen. Aber danke, dass Du für so viel Primitives noch ein paar Zeilen übrig hast.

Grundsätzlich - natürlich ist auch die Presse nicht von Fehlern jedweder Art gefeit. Man muß sich netürlich ein eigenes Bild/Meinung davon machen und das schmückende Beiwerk eines Artikels mit dem nötigen Abstand betrachten. 
Und dass immer wieder so mancher über die Strenge schlägt, nicht gerade sachliche Dinge äußert, ist trauriger Weise immer wieder so. 
Aber Deinerseits hier die generalsmäßige Kelle rundum auszuteilen ist, ist genauso bedauernswert. Du tust mir leid.
Ob Du es nun wahr haben möchtest oder nicht. Der Kern des Beitrags, die Fakten sind nun mal nicht ausgedacht, sondern leider Realität.


----------



## WK1956 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*



wasser-ralf schrieb:


> Der Kern des Beitrags, die Fakten sind nun mal nicht ausgedacht, sondern leider Realität.


 
welche Fakten?


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*

Wie war das noch mit Freund und Helfer.....


----------



## wasser-ralf (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*



> welche Fakten?


 
Auf das Auto wurde geschossen, und zwar von Vorn. Der Schaden wurde von einer Werkstatt bestätigt, ein Geschoss (in dem Fall als Patrone bezeichnet) wurde im Frontbereich des Autos gefunden.
Sprecher der Staatsanwaltschaft bestätigt laufende ermittlungen!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*



WK1956 schrieb:


> welche Fakten?



Das hier offensichtlich ein Bürger von der Exekutive drangsaliert wurde und der Fall augenscheinlich unter den Teppich gekehrt werden sollte.
Könnte ich dir seitenweise ähnliche Begebenheiten aufzählen, aber zum Glück oder auch Unglück für manche, haben wir eine unabhängige Presse, die die Freiheit und die Pflicht besitzt, derartige Begebenheiten öffentlich zu machen.


----------



## Gunnar. (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*

Moin moin,





Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Das hier offensichtlich ein Bürger von der Exekutive drangsaliert wurde und der Fall augenscheinlich unter den Teppich gekehrt werden sollte.
> .


Genau das ist so ein Punkt bei dem ich immern nen Hals kriege.
Wenn Fehler gemacht werden sollte hinterher alles dafür getan werden um das für den Betroffenen wieder in Ordnung zu bekommen. . ...... sollte .............


----------



## WK1956 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Das hier offensichtlich ein Bürger von der Exekutive drangsaliert wurde und der Fall augenscheinlich unter den Teppich gekehrt werden sollte.
> Könnte ich dir seitenweise ähnliche Begebenheiten aufzählen, aber zum Glück oder auch Unglück für manche, haben wir eine unabhängige Presse, die die Freiheit und die Pflicht besitzt, derartige Begebenheiten öffentlich zu machen.


 

was du nicht sagst. 
Dann muß an dem Krokodil im Badesee wohl auch was dran sein.


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*

*


mike88 schrieb:



			Ihr wisst doch gar nicht warum wir die letzten jahre so viel stress mit der Polizei hatten .
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


mike88 schrieb:


> Also regt euch ab , und trinkt mal ein kaffee weniger
> Das ist nun mal meine Meinung und Fertig !


 

Wenn es nicht peinlich wäre, dann hättest du doch schon längst Butter bei die Fische tun können. |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes
Das ist in meinen Augen doch nur Geschwätz, auf das  einige Outlaws aufspringen.
Meine Meinung nach einem Kaffee.


----------



## WK1956 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*



wasser-ralf schrieb:


> Auf das Auto wurde geschossen, und zwar von Vorn. Der Schaden wurde von einer Werkstatt bestätigt, ein Geschoss (in dem Fall als Patrone bezeichnet) wurde im Frontbereich des Autos gefunden.
> Sprecher der Staatsanwaltschaft bestätigt laufende ermittlungen!


 
so weit so gut, habe ich schon verstanden.

Bei uns wurde erst vor kurzem ein Polizist erschossen, als er und seine Kollegin zwei Motorradfahrer kontrollieren wollten.

Das ist auch ein Fakt.


----------



## allrounder13 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*



WK1956 schrieb:


> so weit so gut, habe ich schon verstanden.
> 
> Bei uns wurde erst vor kurzem ein Polizist erschossen, als er und seine Kollegin zwei Motorradfahrer kontrollieren wollten.
> 
> Das ist auch ein Fakt.



Jo deshalb darf ohne irgendeinen geringsten verdacht sofort aufs auto geschossen werden. Stimmt!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*



WK1956 schrieb:


> was du nicht sagst.
> Dann muß an dem Krokodil im Badesee wohl auch was dran sein.




Wenn man das Krokodil mit zwei Einschüssen und 'nem kaputten Kühler in die Werkstatt bringt ist davon auszugehen.



WK1956 schrieb:


> so weit so gut, habe ich schon verstanden.
> 
> Bei uns wurde erst vor kurzem ein Polizist erschossen, als er und seine Kollegin zwei Motorradfahrer kontrollieren wollten.
> 
> Das ist auch ein Fakt.



Und?


----------



## wasser-ralf (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*

Ja Wk1056, in der selben Region dieses Vorfalls wurde vor einigen Jhren Abends ein Polizist erstochen. Der fall ist bis heut nicht aufgeklärt.

Was das mit dem "Anglerfall" zutun hat, weiß ich nicht.
Ich glaube gerade, wir verlassen hier den Boden der Sachlichkeit.


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*



			
				allrounder13;3672840[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> *]Jo deshalb darf ohne irgendeinen geringsten verdacht sofort aufs auto geschossen werden. Stimmt!*


[/COLOR]


Du Schlaumeier scheinst ja der Staatsanwaltschaft bereits einen Schritt voraus zu sein.#q


----------



## rekst (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*

:vik::g"Es lägen Aussagen vor, wonach der Angler, nachdem er zum Anhalten aufgefordert worden war, seine Fahrt beschleunigt habe, "sodass der Beamte zur Seite springen musste, um nicht überfahren zu werden"

und danach die Stosstange nach dem Sprung zur Seite von forne getroffen#c#6|kopfkrat

"In der Autowerkstatt stellt man später an seinem Fahrzeug zwei Einschüsse, einen *kaputten Kühler und eine defekte Servolenkung* fest – und findet ein Projektil"#d:g


----------



## allrounder13 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> [/B][/COLOR]
> 
> 
> Du Schlaumeier scheinst ja der Staatsanwaltschaft bereits einen Schritt voraus zu sein.#q



Schonmal was von ironie gehört? #q
Oder schreibst du lieber einfach drauflos ohne mal zu überlegen?
Ich wollte damit zeigen dass der tote polizist absolut garnix mit dem anglerfall zu tun hat und auch in keinem fall eine rechtfertigung dafür sein kann! manche verstehen sowas natürlich nicht, tut mir leid für dich...


----------



## WK1956 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*



wasser-ralf schrieb:


> Ich glaube gerade, wir verlassen hier den Boden der Sachlichkeit.


 
der ist doch schon lange verlassen!

Es gibt immer zwei Seiten einer Geschichte und wenn du nicht unmittelbar beteiligt warst, wirst du dich schwer tun den wahren Sachverhalt herauszufinden.

Und auf das was die Zeitungen so schreiben gebe ich schon lange nichts mehr.


----------



## Freja (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*

|rolleyesEs weiß keiner von uns hier den genauen Ablauf. Es steht Aussage gegen Aussage. Ganz egal wer da Schuld hat oder sich falsch verhalten hat, es wird geklärt  Aber es bringt euch doch überhaupt nichts, wenn ihr euch hier gegenseitig so angeht oder? ;-)


----------



## Chemtrails (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*

man man man......

Wie kann man die Polizei nur verteidigen?
Klar sind das nur normale Menschen denen ein Fehler unterlaufen kann, aber mit ner Knarre rum zu ballern geht garnicht....

ich seh's doch täglich hier in Bremen was die Grünen veranstalten....

Gucken die in den Deutsch-Türkischen Freundschaftstreffs nach Drogen? Nein

Gucken die an bekannten Drogenumschlagsplätzchen nach Drogen? Nein

Blitzen die an gefährlichen Kreuzungen, oder an Straßen wo man locker 20-30kmh mehr fahren kann um abzukassieren?

mindestmaß für Frauen gibt es nicht mehr, was sollen bitteschön 1,6m Frauen auf ner Demo veranstallten?

wenn ich sage "Bulle" krireg ich erstmal n dickes Bußgeld.

wenn ne Horde Immigranten an denen vorbei läuft und sagt
"ihr ******** *********** ******** ********"
was passiert dann? richtig! nichts

was passiert wenn ne Horde 20-30 jähriger Nachwugspolizisten aufm Freimarkt ein paar Leute zusammen schlagen (die es wahrscheinlich auch verdient haben)?
NICHTS

korrupte Zivielfahnder, die die Drogenhändler noch decken und und und......

alles live erlebt

"Wir ermitteln sowohl im Fall des Polizeibeamten, unter welchen  Umständen hier auf das Auto geschossen wurde – übrigens nicht auf den  Fahrer."

Vollmantelgeschosse können auch mal eben durch ein Auto, und 100m weiter in einen Menschen fliegen, ohne Probleme.
Querschlag vorprogrammiert

Ich hatte Jahrelang die Waffenzeitschrift "Visier" abboniert, dort wurden krasse Vorfälle mit Vollmantelgeschossen geschildert.

zB Schuss ins Bein, Querschlag ausm Kopf wieder raus
oder Durch ein Auto, und 50m weiter in ein anderes Auto wo die Kugel dann irgendwo im Amaturenbrett steckte.

 Wir ermitteln aber auch gegen Herrn Wenzel." Es lägen Aussagen  vor, wonach der Angler, nachdem er zum Anhalten aufgefordert worden war,  seine Fahrt beschleunigt habe, "sodass der Beamte zur Seite springen  musste, um nicht überfahren zu werden"

nach dem der Beamte zur Seite gesprungen war, ist er dann mit 50kmh an dem Auto vorbei gerannt und hat dann wieder von Vorne (von mir aus auch seitlich) auf den Motor geschossen oder was....

Leben wir hier in Amerika? Brasilien oder sonstwo in der dritten Welt wo ein Menschenleben nichts zählt? zum Glück noch nicht!
meiner Meinung nach gehören solche Beamten sofort fristlos gekündigt


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*



WK1956 schrieb:


> der ist doch schon lange verlassen!
> 
> Es gibt immer zwei Seiten einer Geschichte und wenn du nicht unmittelbar beteiligt warst, wirst du dich schwer tun den wahren Sachverhalt herauszufinden.
> 
> Und auf das was die Zeitungen so schreiben gebe ich schon lange nichts mehr.



Was du nicht sagst.
Du hältst dich also lieber an Fakten als an Mutmaßungen?



WK1956 schrieb:


> naja, ich kanns mir vorstellen!





WK1956 schrieb:


> Die Polizei wird wohl schon einen Grund für die Strafzettel haben!


----------



## FisherMan66 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*



> nach dem der Beamte zur Seite gesprungen war, ist er dann mit 50kmh an dem Auto vorbei gerannt und hat dann wieder von Vorne (von mir aus auch seitlich) auf den Motor geschossen oder was....


 
Schon mal was von Sicherung und Eigensicherung bei einer Kontrolle gehört?
Es steht doch nichts darüber geschrieben, wo der andere Beamte war.


----------



## Tomlan (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*

hm....weit nach Mitternacht auf dem Revier, dann stundenlang! auf die Beamten gewartet; um dann gegen 2.30Uhr vernommen zu werden? schon komisch


----------



## Werner1 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*



Chemtrails schrieb:


> Wie kann man die Polizei nur verteidigen?
> 
> meiner Meinung nach gehören solche Beamten sofort fristlos gekündigt


 

was ist denn mit dir los? Die Polizei besteht übrigens aus Menschen, und mir haben sie schon mal sehr geholfen. Deshalb bin ich sehr vorsichtig was Vorverurteilungen angeht. 

Ich bin aber auch für eine ordentliche Aufklärunge eines solchen Falles, mit allen Konsequenzen die das (für wen auch immer) hat.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## WK1956 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Was du nicht sagst.
> Du hältst dich also lieber an Fakten als an Mutmaßungen?


 

richtig.

Trotzdem kann ich mir so manches gut vorstellen, hab ja nicht geschrieben was ;-).


----------



## Der-Graf (19. Juli 2012)

Ich finde es schwierig, auf Grund eines Zeitungsartikel zu urteilen, wer hier ein Fehlverhalten an den Tag gelegt hat. Allerdings kann man sich ja seine Meinungen zu allen Fakten und Eventualitäten bilden.

- Fakt ist ja nun mal, dass vorne in der Stoßstange des beschossenen Autos zwei Einschusslöcher waren und ein Projektil gefunden wurde. Das bedeutet für mich aus reiner Logik heraus, dass die Schilderung der Polizisten so nicht stimmen kann. Denn wie können vorne im Auto zwei Einschüsse sein, wenn erst geschossen wurde, nachdem beide fast angefahren wurden, das Auto also an ihnen vorbei gefahren ist. Es sei denn: Der Angler ist rückwärts gefahren - bei einem 100m-Waldweg durchaus möglich, falls evtl keine Wendemöglichkeit vorhanden war.

- Angenommen, die Polizisten haben den Angler wirklich aufgefordert anzuhalten - ich halte es für nicht ungewöhnlich, dass man das innerhalb des Autos nicht (oder zumindest nicht gut) hört. Zumal, wenn man bedenkt, dass er auf einem Waldweg unterwegs war, was eine nicht unerhebliche Geräuschkulisse erzeugen kann (knirschende Steine, etc.) Natürlich dennoch möglich, dass er's mitbekommen hat.

- Zusätzlich wird gesagt, dass die Polizisten den Fahrer mit ihrer Taschenlampe direkt angeleuchtet haben. Wer mal durch den Wald gefahren ist, weiß wie dunkel es da nachts sein kann. Entsprechend groß werden die Pupillen. Wer dann direkt in die Augen geleuchtet wird, sieht erstmal nix mehr und kann erst recht keinen Polizisten mehr erkennen.

- Darüber hinaus dürfte sich jeder erstmal ziemlich erschrecken, wenn nachts im Wald aus der Dunkelheit zwei Gestalten auftauchen und einen mit ner Taschenlampe blenden. Je nach Nervenkostüm kann das auch durchaus mal zu einer Panikattacke führen. Dass man dann Gas gibt, halte ich für nicht ungewöhnlich und nachvollziehbar. Der Angler sagt, das habe er nicht mal. Wie dem auch sei - selbst wenn, dann kann man ihm dass wohl eher nicht zum Vorwurf machen.

- Und wo wir schon mal beim Nervenkostüm sind. Der meiner Meinung nach WICHTIGSTE Punkt: Natürlich ist es auch nachvollziehbar, dass die Polizisten angespannt waren, immerhin waren sie Einbrechern auf der Spur. Und wenn man dann noch weiß, dass nicht allzu weit entfernt ein Polizistenmord geschehen ist (vielleicht kannten die Polizisten aus dem Wald das Opfer?), ist Nervosität sicher menschlich. Nichts desto trotz sind Polizisten Staatsdiener und per Definition Helfer der Staatsanwaltschaft. Und die Staatsanwaltschaft ist zumindest in der Theorie die "neutralste Behörde der Welt" - soll heißen, dass erstmal jeder bis zum Beweis des Gegenteils unschuldig ist und von der StA auch so behandelt wird (werden sollte). Für die Polizei ist dieser Begriff natürlich dehnbar, immerhin müssen Polizisten in konkreten Situationen über handeln oder nicht handeln entscheiden. Dennoch lag hier mMn eine Überschreitung der zulässigen Handlungsweise seitens der Polizisten vor, denn nur aufgrund der örtlichen Nähe auf die Schuld des (de facto unschuldigen) Anglers zu schließen, ist zumindest fragwürdig und der Gebrauch der Schusswaffen aufgrund einer bloßen Vermutung und falschen Verknüpfung von Tatsachen ganz klar überzogen. Selbst wenn der Angler wirklich auf die Polizisten zugefahren wäre und diese hätten ausweichen müssen - welche konkrete Gefahr bestand denn dann noch, die den Schusswaffengebrauch rechtfertigte? Der Man hat ja nicht angehalten, hat zurückgesetzt oder ist ausgestiegen, womöglich noch mit einem Gegenstand in der Hand. Nein, der Angler saß in seinem Auto und stellte wohl kaum eine konkrete Gefahr da. Wenn man wirklich einen konkreten Verdacht gehabt hätte - Kennzeichen notieren, Fahndung rausgeben und wenn möglich Verfolgung aufnehmen. Aber einfach aufgrund einer wagen Vermutung schießen - abgelehnt! Völlig egal, in welchem Gemütszustand der Polizist gerade war. Er ist zum Tragen der Waffe berechtigt und deshalb zu besonderer Sorgfalt verpflichtet. Wenn er die nicht anwenden kann, sollte er nicht im Außendienst tätig sein. Meine Meinung...^^


----------



## daci7 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*

Zusammengefasst:
Die Polizisten haben auf ein Auto geschossen.
Nicht mehr und nicht weniger steht in dem Artikel drin - und nicht mehr kann als Tatsache behandelt werden. Alles andere ist reine Spekulation die auf den (unterschiedlichen) Behauptungen von Angler und Polizisten beruht.
Das in einem Anglerboard die Sympatie natürlich eher beim Angler liegt ist klar - vl wäre es schon anders wenn es sich um einen Mittzwanziger osteuropäischer Herkunft ahndeln würde? Wer weiß das schon ... |rolleyes
Ich selbst habe genug positive wie negative Erlebnisse mit der Polizei gehabt und noch viel mehr negative Erlebnisse mit Rentnern ... das hat aber ebenso 0,0 mit diesem Fall zu tun.

Sollte sich herausstellen, dass die Polizisten fahrlässig gehandelt haben - was Gott sei Dank - von eine unparteiischen Gericht und nicht vom AB festgestellt werden muss, werden diese die Konsequenzen erleben.

Ich werde selbst stocksauer, wenn ich von Amtsmissbrauch und übermäßiger polizeilicher Gewalt lese, weil ich es eine riesiege Sauerei sehe die Macht zu missbrauchen, die einem ein Amt verleiht (und es auch schon selbst erlebt habe was dies heißt). Und trotzdem muss für die Polizisten genauso wie für Zivilisten heißen "Unschuldig bis die Schuld bewiesen wurde".


----------



## ernie1973 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*

...also - keiner von uns kennt den wahren Sachverhalt - und keiner von uns war selber dabei!

ABER - aus meiner Zeit als Jurist bei der Polizei weiß ich, wie ernst der Schusswaffeneinsatz behandelt wird!

Das ist immer wieder Gegenstand der Ausbildung & ich kenne keinen Polizisten, der gerne oder vorschnell von der Schusswaffe Gebrauch macht!

Zudem gibt es einen riesigen bürokratischen & dienstlichen Aufwand - Schreiberei - Berichte und Gespräche, wenn es mal zu einem grenzwertigen Gebrauch einer Dienstwaffe gekommen ist.

Zudem stehen selbst im Artikel gegensätzliche Einlassungen - der Fahrer sagt, er sei ganz langsam gefahren - die Polizisten sagen, er sei quasi auf sie zugefahren, ohne anzuhalten - oder hat ggf. sogar draufgehalten.

KEINER von uns weiß, was stimmt!

Aber - ich gebe zu bedenken - wenn ich langsam mit dem Auto fahre und im Dunkeln Polizisten (mit reflektierenden Uniformen sehe) - dann gehe ich zumindest noch mehr vom Gas & ich selber würde wohl auch anhalten und kurz fragen, was denn los ist!

Da der Polizist von vorne geschossen hat, muss er ja im Lichtkegel zu sehen gewesen sein - ja - evtl. sogar auf der Strasse gestanden haben - wer hält´ denn da bitte nicht an?...gerade wenn man langsam unterwegs ist?

Erst-recht, wenn die Polizisten den langsam fahrenden Fahrer sogar zum Anhalten aufgefordert haben wollen?!

Sorry - aber das die Polizei auf einen nicht identifizierten "Täter" einfach so mal eben schiesst, dass gibt es in Deutschland nicht - ohne das weitere Umstände hinzukommen!

Wer das meint, der sieht zuviele Hollywood-Streifen!

So oder so scheint die Sache dumm gelaufen zu sein - und ohne die komplette Akte mit allen Aussagen und Tatortbildern etc. zu sehen sollte man sich hüten, diese Dinge vorschnell zu bewerten!

Selbst wenn jemand auf einen Polizisten zurast, würde dieser keinen Schuss abgeben, sondern erstmal auf Seite springen - das gebietet schon die Verhältnismäßigkeit!!!

Deswegen bin ich nach diesen rudimentären Angaben etwas skeptisch, was die Geschichte des Anglers angeht - und ich denke, die Ermittlungen werden noch einiges zu Tage fördern!
...in der Praxis versuchen z.B. oft Leute sich dem "Angehalten-Werden" zu entziehen, die ein ppar Drinks hatten - aber das ist nat. nur reine Spekulation - wäre aber eine der unzähligen denkbaren Erklärungen für diese Sache, die offenbar richtig dumm gelaufen ist, denn auch dann hätte kein Schuss fallen dürfen!

Mich würde es freuen, wenn man den Ausgang dieser Geschichte irgendwann einmal erfahren würde!

Ernie


----------



## Dxlfxn (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*



gründler schrieb:


> Moin Hans
> 
> Dann kläre doch die Sachlage mal nen bißchen auf,als Polizist a.D. könntest du ja grob vermitteln wie die Herren Kollegen gehandelt haben,und warum.
> 
> ...



Hallo,
genau weil ich keinerlei Infos dazu habe, kann ich das nicht beurteilen. Ich finde, der Post übers Klo trifft das schon genau:
Jeder, der auch nur ein halbes Prozent zu wissen glaubt, meint über das Große und Ganze urteilen zu können.
Dazu kommt dann noch ne Menge Emotion und Bauchgedanken.
Ich kann diese Sache nur zunächst als untersuchenswerten Sachverhalt ansehen. Wer sich hier falsch verhalten hat, kann ich aus der vorliegenden Schilderung nicht erkennen. Wahrscheinlich gibts - wie so oft im Leben - eine ganze Kette von Fehlern auf beiden Seiten.
Polizisten sind Menschen und können Fehler machen. Alte Opis die Nachts mit dem Auto im Wald herumfahren ( und oft am hellen Tage schon Probleme damit haben ) machen sicher auch Fehler. Wir sollten einfach abwarten.

Ach ja: Ich bin noch immer im Dienst! (nur der Vollständigkeit halber)
Petri


----------



## Willi90 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*

Die gute alte Polizei in Deutschland... höchst Kompetent *Hut ab*


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*



allrounder13 schrieb:


> *Schonmal was von ironie gehört? #q*
> Oder schreibst du lieber einfach drauflos ohne mal zu überlegen?
> Ich wollte damit zeigen dass der tote polizist absolut garnix mit dem anglerfall zu tun hat und auch in keinem fall eine rechtfertigung dafür sein kann! manche verstehen sowas natürlich nicht, tut mir leid für dich...


 

Vermutlich noch nicht so oft wie du mit deinen 15 Jahren
(Lebenserfahrung).:m


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*

@ernie:|good:|good:|good:|good:

Es ist ja meiner Meinung nach nichtmal Fakt, dass da wirklich geschossen wurde.

Wie oft haben Zeitungen schon falsch zitiert, sich Zitate ausgedacht etc. (Bildblog.de ist voll von solchen Beispielen). Interessant, dass viele meinen, die Polizisten erzählen Müll, viele meinen, der Angler erzählt möglicherweise Müll aber keiner meint, die Presse erzählt möglicherweise Müll.

Für Freunde der Presse dieser Artikel im Bildblog, der den grausigen Fund einer Kinderleiche thematisiert.
http://www.bildblog.de/37082/schuhgroesse-28-29/


----------



## allrounder13 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Vermutlich noch nicht so oft wie du mit deinen 15 Jahren
> (Lebenserfahrung).:m



Sorry aber offensichtlich hast du die ironie übersehen, und da hat dir deine unglaubliche lebenserfahrung auch nicht geholfen...
Hat übrigens auch garnichts damit zu tun dass ich 15 bin, sollte ich vielleicht lieber verbergen dann kommen solche blöden kommentare nicht.


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*



allrounder13 schrieb:


> Sorry aber offensichtlich hast du die ironie übersehen, und da hat dir deine unglaubliche lebenserfahrung auch nicht geholfen...
> *Hat übrigens auch garnichts damit zu tun dass ich 15 bin,* sollte ich vielleicht lieber verbergen dann kommen solche blöden kommentare nicht.


 

Ist schon ganz schön ätzend, so ein Leben ohne Schule und
geistigen Verpflichtungen.|supergri


----------



## allrounder13 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Ist schon ganz schön ätzend, so ein Leben ohne Schule und
> geistigen Verpflichtungen.|supergri



Jetzt verstehe ich garnicht mehr was du mir sagen möchtest |supergri
Naja egal, ich bin raus hier, viel spaß noch


----------



## Purist (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*

Vor Gericht wird Herr Wenzel, der Angler, Probleme bekommen, alleine deswegen, weil seine Aussage der von zwei Polizisten gegenübersteht. Wie soll er beweisen, wie er sich Verhalten hat? 
Daher auch der Zeitungsartikel, der ihm vermutlich auch nicht helfen wird, alleine wenn es um den Schadenersatz geht.


----------



## Denni_Lo (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*



Chemtrails schrieb:


> ...
> Vollmantelgeschosse können auch mal eben durch ein Auto, und 100m weiter in einen Menschen fliegen, ohne Probleme.
> Querschlag vorprogrammiert


aber nur wenn es glatt durch die Scheiben geht, 9x19 Para ist nicht stark genug um durch den Motorblock zu dringen. 



Chemtrails schrieb:


> Ich hatte Jahrelang die Waffenzeitschrift "Visier" abboniert, dort wurden krasse Vorfälle mit Vollmantelgeschossen geschildert.
> 
> zB Schuss ins Bein, Querschlag ausm Kopf wieder raus
> oder Durch ein Auto, und 50m weiter in ein anderes Auto wo die Kugel dann irgendwo im Amaturenbrett steckte.


Hörrt sich derbe nach 5,45x39 oder 5,56x45 an, die sind dafür sehr bekannt und die 5,45x39 und die 5,56x45 sind gerade so gebaut (zumindest eine derer Varianten) - Dabei handelt es sich um Militärmunition in D für normalsterbliche nicht zu haben 



Chemtrails schrieb:


> Wir ermitteln aber auch gegen Herrn Wenzel." Es lägen Aussagen  vor, wonach der Angler, nachdem er zum Anhalten aufgefordert worden war,  seine Fahrt beschleunigt habe, "sodass der Beamte zur Seite springen  musste, um nicht überfahren zu werden"
> 
> nach dem der Beamte zur Seite gesprungen war, ist er dann mit 50kmh an dem Auto vorbei gerannt und hat dann wieder von Vorne (von mir aus auch seitlich) auf den Motor geschossen oder was....


 Kühler und Servolenkung hin, dh der Schuss wurde nicht exakt im 0° Winkel abgegeben, sondern eher bei ~35-45°

Das sind nur die tatsächlichen Fakten. Ohne dabei gewesen zu sein und ohne beise Seiten direkt gehörrt zu haben und nur durch einen Presseartikel zu urteilen, maße ich mir nicht an.

Aber: die Polizisten waren zu zweit, schon mal miese Karten für den Angler...


----------



## Der-Graf (19. Juli 2012)

@daci: Dem würde ich nicht widersprechen wollen... Allerdings ist es ein bekanntes Problem (über welches nicht gerne gesprochen wird), dass Polizisten im Falle einer Anzeige wegen Polizeigewalt gegen ihre Kollegen ermitteln müssen (wenn auch im Idealfall aus einem anderen Präsidium) und das oftmals nicht zufriedenstellend getan wird. 2010 wurden beispielsweise 3989 Anzeigen gegen Polizeibeamte erstattet. Davon ist es in 3377 nicht zu einem Prozess gekommen, weil die StA das Verfahren eingestellt hat. Natürlich ist davon auszugehen, dass das in den allermeisten Fällen seine Richtigkeit hat, aber es gibt eben auch diese wenigen Fälle, wo es vollkommen unverständlich ist, dass kein Verfahren gegen offensichtlich fehlgeleitete Polizeibeamte eröffnet wurde.

Spontan fällt mir da der Fall der Familie Eder/Brandmaier aus Rosenheim ein, der auch durch die Presse ging. Dort sollten einige Beamte einen Mann von einer Adresse abholen, da er einen gerichtlich angeordneten Termin nicht wahrgenommen hatte. Als die Beamten dort ankamen teilte ihnen eine Mieterin (Ehefrau und Mutter eines dreijährigen Sohnes, Fr. Brandmaier) mit, dass der gesuchte verzogen sei. 

An dieser Stelle hätten die Beamten sich richtigerweise rückversichern und ggf recherchieren müssen. Stattdessen wird die Frau aus ihrer eigenen Wohnung gerissen und zu Boden geschmissen mit dem Vorwurf, sie würde etwas verschweigen (was nicht den Tatsachen entsprach). Außerdem wurde sie mit Tritten und Schlägen drangsaliert, genauso wie der zur Hilfe eilende Ehemann und die Eltern der jungen Mutter, die lediglich für Aufklärung der Situation sorgen wollten. Herr Eder (der Vater von Fr. Brandmaier) war nämlich der Hausbesitzer. Statt zuzuhören wurden alle hinzukommenden Familienmitglieder ebenfalls zu Boden geworfen, gefesselt und z.T. schwer verletzt. Wie gesagt - alles wegen eines verzogenen Mannes, der einen Termin nicht wahrgenommen hatte, zu dem die Eders/Brandmaiers aber auch keinen Bezug hatten und alles in den eigenen vier Wänden!

Konsequenzen gab es - allerdings nicht für die Polizisten (deren Verfahren wurde schnell eingestellt), sonders für die Eders/Brandmaiers, die u.a. wegen Widerstandes gegen Ermittlungsbeamte vor Gericht mussten. Das Verfahren wurde erst nach 7 Verhandlungstagen vom Richter eingestellt.

Da stellt sich mir durchaus die Frage nach der Rechtsstaatlichkeit, wenn derart unverhältnismäßiges Verhalten ungeahndet bleibt und Opfer anschließend von der "neutralen" StA noch als Täter dargestellt werden. Ganz zu schweigen von der personifizierten Arroganz, Herrn Rainer Wendt (Vorsitzender der Polizeigewerkschaft), der bei SternTV zu genau diesem Thema saß und quasi so tat, als hätten sich die Opfer selbst für Wochen ins Krankenhaus gebracht. Da wurde mir doch ziemlich übel, denn auch wenn ich generell große Stücke auf unsere Herren in Blau/Grün halte und selbst noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht habe, so finde ich es skandalös, dass die Polizei ihre Aufgabe als Ermittlungsbehörde in einigen Fällen nicht mehr im gewohnten Maße ausübt, sobald es um die Schuld von Kollegen geht.


----------



## ZanderOpi (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*



Der-Graf schrieb:


> Er ist zum Tragen der Waffe berechtigt und deshalb zu besonderer Sorgfalt verpflichtet. Wenn er die nicht anwenden kann, sollte er nicht im Außendienst tätig sein. Meine Meinung...^^



Dem gibt es nicht mehr viel hinzuzufügen. Außer das der Schusswaffengebrauch klar geregelt ist.
Er ist das letzte einsetzbare Mittel um Gefahren von sich selbst oder Dritter abzuwenden und es ist ggf. ein Warnschuss vorher abzugeben.
Da aber im vorliegenden Fall (wenn die Auslegung des Anglers stimmen sollten) und die Polizei gezielt ohne erkennbaren Grund in seiner Richtung geschossen hat, so sollte mehrmals im Jahr bei unseren Beamten die zum Tragen einer Waffe berechtigt sind, ein Wiederholungslehrgang  in Sachen Waffenrecht speziell Schusswaffengebrauch stattfinden. Der Beamte der die Schüsse abgegeben hat, müsste sofort vom Dienst suspendiert werden, denn er ist als Polizeibeamter nicht mehr tragbar.
Heutzutage ist es schon soweit wenn ich zum Schießstand fahre und mich die Polizei stoppt, (Ich bin verpflichtet der Polizei als Sportschütze zu sagen, das ich Schusswaffen und Munition mitführe) das einer von denen die Hand vom Holster nicht mehr weg bekommt.


----------



## Der-Graf (19. Juli 2012)

ernie1973 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry - aber das die Polizei auf einen nicht identifizierten "Täter" einfach so mal eben schiesst, dass gibt es in Deutschland nicht - ohne das weitere Umstände hinzukommen!



Junge, Junge... wenn man mit'm Smartphone was längeres tippt, sind direkt hundert neue Beiträge da.^^ Aber um den hier mal im speziellen zu kommentieren. Dem Rest deines Beitrages stimme ich grds zu, Ernie. Meine Schwager ist beim BKA und auch dazu berechtigt, eine Schusswaffe zu tragen (musste sie zum Glück noch nie einsetzen), daher weiß ich recht gut Bescheid, was den Schreibkram angeht. Allerdings würde ich dem Zitat oben widersprechen wollen - mit dem einfachen Verweis auf meinen letzten Beitrag. Dabei wurde zwar keine Waffe eingesetzt, aber anders geartete Gewalt ausgeübt - gegen unbescholtene Bürger (einer war selbst Polizist a.D.!) und wenn man so will "einfach so"...


----------



## u-see fischer (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*

Habe mir jetzt nicht alle Seiten durchgelesen aber

Zitat Lausitzer Rundschau: 
Wir ermitteln aber auch gegen Herrn Wenzel." Es lägen Aussagen vor,  wonach der Angler, nachdem er zum Anhalten aufgefordert worden war,  seine Fahrt beschleunigt habe, "sodass der Beamte zur Seite springen  musste, um nicht überfahren zu werden", formuliert Horst Nothbaum.
Zitat Ende.

Wie kann den der Polizist, der beiseite gesprungen ist um von einem Fahrzeug, das gerade beschleunigt, nicht überfahren zu werden, dann von das Fahrzeug von vorne treffen?


----------



## Denni_Lo (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*



ZanderOpi schrieb:


> ...
> Heutzutage ist es schon soweit wenn ich zum Schießstand fahre und mich die Polizei stoppt, (Ich bin verpflichtet der Polizei als Sportschütze zu sagen, das ich Schusswaffen und Munition mitführe) das einer von denen die Hand vom Holster nicht mehr weg bekommt.


Dafür brauche ich nicht zu sagen das ich Waffen um Muni dabei habe, denen reicht dass ich größer binn als die meisten von denen die hier rumeiern. Wobei ich das durchaus nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## Der-Graf (19. Juli 2012)

@u-see fischer: Da es zwei Beamte waren, ist es durchaus möglich, dass der andere, nicht springende Kollege geschossen hat. Oder der Angler war im Rückwärtsgang unterwegs, oder oder oder... Es war keiner dabei. Auch wenn die Frage mittlerweile sehr oft aufgetreten ist, wird sie hier keiner beantworten können. 

@ZanderOpi: Finde ich durchaus nachvollziehbar - ist aber auch ein vollkommen normales Verhalten, dass einer absichert - dafür braucht es keinen Sportschützen am Steuer.


----------



## Fxndlxng (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*

Hhmm. Bis jetzt ist es halt echt nur ein Käseblattartikel und die Polizei ist sicherlich nicht per Se unfähig, aber bei allem Respekt. 
Das der Mann unbeteiligt gewesen ist, steht scheinbar ausser Frage und das lässt sich in meinen Augen nur ganz schwer mit 2 Einschusslöchern im Frontbereich seines PKW's vereinbaren. Ich kann mir auch nur schwerlich vorstellen, dass ein Rentner, nachts auf einem Feldweg, den Anschein eines flüchtenden Kriminellen erwecken kann, aber gut. Wahrnehmungen unterscheiden sich ja auch aber solch einen "Freund und Helfer" brauche ich persönlich nicht. Wer mit dem Job überfordert ist, sollte einen anderen ausüben. Ich  möchte aber nicht tauschen...


----------



## Dxlfxn (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*



BARSCH123 schrieb:


> Zitat entfernt



Die oben genannte Abkürzung stellt eine Beleidigung dar. Sie ist gebräuchlich im links- und rechtsextremistischen Bereich. Ich bitte darum, das hier mal ein Moderator reagiert, bevor das hier zum Forum für politische Pampersträger mutiert
Ich werde dazu gern dem Moderator diesen Schwachsinn übersetzen.


----------



## Fxndlxng (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*

Ach und eines noch:

Welche Art von Reaktion ist denn eigentlich von jemandem zu erwarten der sich keinerlei Schuld bewusst ist und auf den dann urplötzlich geschossen wird?
Keine Ahnung wie ich reagiert hätte aber anhalten und aussteigen wäre sicher nicht die erste Idee gewesen...


----------



## Der-Graf (19. Juli 2012)

@Dolfin: Nimm's mir nicht krumm, dass ich das Frage, aber muss man bei der Polizei eigentlich eindimensional denken, sobald ein Kollege in einen Sachverhalt verwickelt wird? Auf berechtigte Kritik oder kritische Fragestellungen wird grundsätzlich nicht eingegangen? Stattdessen pickt man sich als Ablenkungsmanöver so eine Schmiererei raus, die man besser einfach unerwähnt lässt. Schade...

Richtigstellung: Muss mich entschuldigen. Hab bei dem Wust an Beiträgen einige übersehen, auch von dir, Dolfin - und durchaus sachliche... Also nix für ungut. Lasse das oben nur stehen, damit mir nicht nachgesagt wird, ich würde was beschönigen oder falsches Zeug schreiben. ^^


----------



## Fxndlxng (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*

Ich seh schon... wir verlassen das Niveau im freien Fall. Over and out.


----------



## ernie1973 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*

...nun ja - Polizisten sind auch Menschen & machen auch Fehler!

Aber warum die wenigen schwarzen Schafe - die es sicherlich auch bei der Polizei gibt - immer gleich so reißerisch angeprangert werden & bei "Stern TV" etc. landen, dass verstehe ich nicht!?!

Da gleich alle über einen Kamm zu scheren ist meiner persönlichen Ansicht nach total daneben!

Wieviele Einsätze gibt es denn pro Tag in Deutschland, bei denen die Polizei einen geilen Job macht - Bürgern hilft - und wirklich "Freund und Helfer" ist und bei denen die Beamten immer wieder ihre Gesundheit & Leib & Leben für andere riskieren???

Dagegen immer diesen "Mini-Prozentsatz" der Fälle zu halten, in dem sich auch die Polizei mal nicht richtig verhält, halte ich für falsch und unangemessen!

Ich bin froh in einem Land zu Leben, in der die Polizei *ZUM ÜBERWIEGENDEN TEIL* richtig tolle Arbeit leistet & sich an Recht und Gesetz hält!

Fehler passieren überall - aber wenn irgendein Hilfsarbeiter pennt und aus Unachtsamkeit mit seiner Maschine 100.000 Teile Metalschrott produziert, dann juckt es halt´ niemand - ausser dem Chef, der den Schaden hat - wenn´s nicht irgendwie auch da vertuscht wird!....))

Polizisten arbeiten halt´ "am Menschen" - und nur die wenigen Fälle, in denen dort mal etwas passiert, was nicht in Ordnung ist, landen dann in Käseblättern - im TV - und in Anglerforen!



Ernie


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...nun ja - Polizisten sind auch Menschen & machen auch Fehler!
> 
> Aber warum die wenigen schwarzen Schafe - die es sicherlich auch bei der Polizei gibt - immer gleich so reißerisch angeprangert werden & bei "Stern TV" etc. landen, dass verstehe ich nicht!?!
> 
> ...


 

|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Der-Graf (19. Juli 2012)

@Ernie: Auch hier grds Zustimmung, aber das Problem, das ich oben meinte ist nicht, dass Polizisten Fehler machen. Jeder Mensch tut das... Nur in der Regel muss derjenige dann auch die Konsequenzen dafür tragen. Der Mitarbeiter mit seiner teuren Maschine wird vermutlich eine Abmahnung erhalten oder sogar seinen Job verlieren. Das Problem, welches ich meinte ist, dass eben in Fällen mit Polizeigewalt (ich will nicht mal sagen "oftmals" aber jedes mal ist schon zu oft) die ermittelnde Behörde nicht objektiv gegen die Kollegen ermittelt und Verfahren eingestellt werden, wo es eigentlich ein Verfahren geben müsste. Siehe oben... Ob das hier auch so sein wird - keine Ahnung. Vielleicht kommt ja aber doch auch raus, dass der Beamte im Recht war - keine Ahnung...


----------



## Fxndlxng (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ich bin froh in einem Land zu Leben, in der die Polizei *ZUM ÜBERWIEGENDEN TEIL* richtig tolle Arbeit leistet & sich an Recht und Gesetz hält!
> 
> Fehler passieren überall - aber wenn irgendein Hilfsarbeiter pennt und aus Unachtsamkeit mit seiner Maschine 100.000 Teile Metalschrott produziert, dann juckt es halt´ niemand - ausser dem Chef, der den Schaden hat - wenn´s nicht irgendwie auch da vertuscht wird!....))
> Ernie



Absolut richtig!!! Aber die möglichen Konsequenzen eines Schusswaffeneinsatzes sind dann doch noch etwas anders gelagert als eine Fehlproduktion. 
Ein einziger Fehler kann verheerende Folgen haben.


----------



## gründler (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*

@Dolphin/Hans

Sorry das ich a.D.schrieb wahr der meinung du bist schon durch und in Rente.

Mein Posting sollte auch nicht als angriff gewertet werden,sondern nur meine meinung wiederspiegeln.

Ob das mit dem Klo so treffend ist,ist wohl ansichtssache,was wir jetzt hier aber nicht abhandeln,warten wir ab was noch an Infos kommt wenn sie kommen sollten.

lg|wavey:


----------



## Dxlfxn (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*

Hallo Ernie,
ich muß eben schmunzeln, als ich die Unterschrift unter deinem Avatar gelesen habe. Es geht doch in einem solchen Fall immer wieder nach dem gleichen Muster. Ich betone nochmals - ich kenne den wirklichen Sachverhalt nicht. Damit sage ich nicht, das die auslösende Veröffentlichung völlig falsch ist - aber sie hat in etwa 15% einer ausreichenden Schilderung. Mehr nicht.

Was passiert hier dem/den Polizisten?
Sie sind in einer Streßsituation. Sie fahnden nach irgendwelchen Straftätern.
Dann passiert etwas - ganz plötzlich. Du stehst da und mußt in diesem Augenblick entscheiden. Kein Braistorming, keine Besprechung vorher, kein Bauplan. Jetzt und endgültig - eventuell wird durch deine Entscheidung jemand verletzt oder schlimmeres.
Dann, wenn alles vorbei ist, Ruhe eingekehrt ist und die Situation weder gefährlich, noch im dunkeln oder inmitten einer Schlägerei. Jetzt kommen die Reporter, die Rechtsanwälte und die Staatsanwälte. Sie ziehen sich in ihr Büro zurück, haben eine Schrankwand an einschlägigen Urteilen hinter sich und denken das alles noch einmal zu zweit oder dritt durch.
...und wehe, der Kollege vor Ort hatte in dieser dunklen, gefährlichen, lauten oder schwerzhaften Zehntelsekunde falsch entschieden.
Wir sollten wenigstens abwarten bis alles Fakten auf dem Tisch liegen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger
Ich bin dann auch durch


----------



## Der-Graf (19. Juli 2012)

@Dolfin: Kann man bis auf Weiteres als Schlusswort so stehen lassen.


----------



## goeddoek (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*



Der-Graf schrieb:


> @Dolfin: Kann man bis auf Weiteres als Schlusswort so stehen lassen.



Bloß nicht ! Die Interpretationsversuche der Schmalspur-Miss-Marples und "Ich-hab-mal-gelesen-Waffenexperten" sind absolut unterhaltsam  |supergri


----------



## ernie1973 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Hallo Ernie,
> ich muß eben schmunzeln, als ich die Unterschrift unter deinem Avatar gelesen habe. Es geht doch in einem solchen Fall immer wieder nach dem gleichen Muster. Ich betone nochmals - ich kenne den wirklichen Sachverhalt nicht. Damit sage ich nicht, das die auslösende Veröffentlichung völlig falsch ist - aber sie hat in etwa 15% einer ausreichenden Schilderung. Mehr nicht.
> 
> Was passiert hier dem/den Polizisten?
> ...



Was gibt´s denn da zu schmunzeln?

Diese Unterschrift ist eigentlich nur deshalb dort, weil ich meine Brötchen mittlerweile ohne juristische Tätigkeit verdiene - trotzdem habe ich brav & erfolgreich Rechtswissenschaften studiert & war auch ne Zeit lang als Jurist bei der Polizei (insofern glaube ich einen gewissen Einblick in die Qualität der Arbeit dort bekommen zu haben) - aber - da ich mittlerweile anderweitig mein Geld verdiene, habe ich mich selbst zum (examinierten!) "Hobby-Juristen" erklärt!



Ich durfte in meiner Zeit bei der Polizei nach dem Studium auch Disziplinarsachen abarbeiten, weiß also sehr gut, DASS Polizisten auch nur Menschen sind - manchmal Regeln brechen - falsche Entscheidungen treffen und wie wir alle auch sonstige Problemchen haben können....

Ernie


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*

Mal gespannt, was übrig bleibt.:m

Kroko oder Bieber? |kopfkrat


----------



## gründler (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Bloß nicht ! Die Interpretationsversuche der Schmalspur-Miss-Marples und "Ich-hab-mal-gelesen-Waffenexperten" sind absolut unterhaltsam  |supergri


 

|rolleyes

Also wenn extremer quatsch ala Munition Kurzwaffen...etc. kommt,werden sich bestimmt einige dazu äussern um das gerade zu rücken.

Und ob nun mit 9mm Para geschossen wurde oder mit Vollmantel oder Teilmantel und wo wie warum welches Geschoß aufpilzt sich zerlegt...usw. kriegen wir dann auch noch raus:m





Ironie nicht überlesen.

lg|wavey:


----------



## Carp-MV (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*



> Ich durfte in meiner Zeit bei der Polizei nach dem Studium auch  Disziplinarsachen abarbeiten, weiß also sehr gut, DASS Polizisten auch  nur Menschen sind - manchmal Regeln brechen - falsche Entscheidungen  treffen und wie wir alle auch sonstige Problemchen haben können....


Ach echt? Ich dachte das wären hirnlose Marionetten in einen System das dem Untergang geweiht ist. Frag mich nur was nun näher an der Wahrheit liegt?! |kopfkrat

Achja und den alten Ford würde ich an seiner Stelle bei Ebay verhökern und erwähnen das Cobra 11 im Einsatz war. Ford Escort mit originalen Einschussloch vom Freund und Helfer. Bringt bestimmt ein paar Taler extra....^^


----------



## barschkönig (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*

Naja ob das da alles so genau stimmt was die LR da schreibt bezweifel ich. Ich kenne die LR und die können selbst die Orte in unserer Region nicht richtig schreiben, also ich halte mich da mal zurück bei dieser Berichterstattung der Zeitung, aber wenn das alles so stimmt dann ist das eine große Sauerei und beim besten Willen, die Beamten hatten keinen triftigen Grund zu schießen #q


----------



## Case (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*

In der Situation stehen Polizisten sicher unter schwerem Stress.
Bin auf dem Heimweg von der Nachtschicht auch mal verfolgt,
angehalten und kontrolliert worden. 

Die haben auch jemanden gesucht und waren sichtlich sehr nervös.
Eigentlich ist das ein absolut undankbarer Beruf. Die sind immer die Deppen.

Case


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*



Case schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist das ein absolut undankbarer Beruf. Die sind immer die Deppen.
> 
> Case




Als Beamter ist man in Deutschland schon echt zu bedauern...:q


----------



## Katteker (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*

Ist ja wieder interessant hier. Da erscheint im lokalen Käseblatt ein Artikel und alles wird für bare Münze genommen, die Waffenexperten sinieren über die Munition, die Polizei ist eh *******, Rechtsstaat ist woanders und überhaupt können mal wieder unglaublich viele "Fakten" aus dem Artikel gezogen werden. Einfach die Ermittungen abwarten ist natürlich nicht halb so aufregend, und die Staatsanwaltschaft mauschelt sich das ja eh so zu recht wie es gefällt. Wenn meine Glaskugel man so gut funktionieren würde.

Meine Damen und Herren, heute Abend sinkt für Sie: Das Niveau!

Na macht man, meine Ignoliste ist halt wieder gewachsen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Martin,#h
> 
> wer sich nicht mit dem Rechtssystems in "D" identifzieren kann, der sollte seine Zelte außerhalb der "BRD" aufschlagen.
> Weshalb bist du noch hier, wegen der sozialen Absicherung?




Jürgen,

mal nicht ganz so pauschal, wir leben immerhin in einer Demokratie, die Exekutive wird mehr oder weniger fürstlich aus der  "Gemeinschaftskasse" alimentiert und Kritik sollte wohl erlaubt sein, erst recht, wenn die Vermutung naheliegt, daß hier irgendwelche "Cowboys", von denen es leider auch einige in Uniform gibt, einen Rentner schikaniert haben. Völlig egal was da wie gelaufen ist, aber ein paar der publizierten Fakten sprechen für sich, z.B. die erkennungsdienstliche Behandlung des Rentners im frühen Morgengrauen.
Das ist keine allgemeine Polizistenschelte, aber die Nummer, die da gelaufen ist, ist mit Sicherheit nicht ganz koscher.
Gruß#h


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*

Guten Abend,
ich habe einige Beiträge, die zu stark ins Off-Topic abgedriftet sind gelöscht. 
Grundsatzdiskussionen über Rechtsstaatlichkeit, pauschale Verunglimpfungen usw. sorgen nur für eine unnötig aufgeheizte Stimmung.

Bitte "On-Topic" weitermachen. Danke.


----------



## Ulli3D (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*

Grundsätzlich sollten Polizisten Profis sein, also den Umgang mit Schusswaffen geübt haben und darin sicher sein. Wenn einer Angst hat, dann hat er den falschen Beruf. 

Bemüht man dann die Statistiken, dann kommt man auf jährlich rund einen Polizisten/pro Jahr, der in Ausübung seines Dienstes getötet wurde, 2000 gab es, als Ausreißer, 8 Tote und 2001 war der getötete Polizist Opfer von "friendly fire" sprich, vom Kollegen vom Leben in den Zustand des Todes versetzt. 

Wer sich da die Berufsunfallstatistiken der Berufsgenossenschaften anschaut, dann liegen die Polizisten ganz weit abgeschlagen auf den hinteren Plätzen.

Ach ja, in 2010 starben 7.533 Menschen bei Unfällen im Haushalt und 3.648 Tote im Straßenverkehr. Polizist ist also einer der sichersten Berufe in Deutschland und da verbietet sich ein unüberlegter Waffengebrauch von selbst.

OK, ein Toter, egal in welchem Beruf, ist einer zu viel.


----------



## fordfan1 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*

Anstrengend hier |supergri

Mein abschliessender Senf zu dieser "Meldung"

einer der noch irgendwie im Rahmen,sachlich und freundlich bleibt,unser guter Ernie.

Der Grossteil dieser elf Seiten "ohne das gelöschte zu berücksichtigen" sind "dumme" Kommentare.

"Dumm" deshalb,KEINER von uns war dabei,jeder hat denke ich etwas Empathisches Verständniss und kann sich in die Situation des jeweilig anderen versetzen,und es muss nicht gepostet werden:

"Bullen sind schexxxx"
"der arme Rentner"

und mein persönlicher Favorit!

"Wäre ich an seiner Stelle gewesen" :vik:

Ja,wärst du mal,du hättest keinen Zuckerschock,du hättest dir in die Hose geschissen.

Abschliessend von mir:  Dumm gelaufen,aber passiert.

Mfg.


----------



## wasser-ralf (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*



> Naja ob das da alles so genau stimmt was die LR da schreibt bezweifel ich. Ich kenne die LR und die können selbst die Orte in unserer Region nicht richtig schreiben, also ich halte mich da mal zurück bei dieser Berichterstattung der Zeitung,


 
Hey barschkönig, wenn ich Deine Zeilen hier so sehe, kommt die Vermutung auf, Du bevorzugst das Blatt mit den vier großen Buchstaben und verwechselst hier was.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*



fordfan1 schrieb:


> Der Grossteil dieser elf Seiten "ohne das gelöschte zu berücksichtigen" sind "dumme" Kommentare.
> 
> 
> Abschliessend von mir:  Dumm gelaufen,aber passiert.



Na da reiht sich ja dein Statement hier lückenlos ein...

"Dumm gelaufen, aber passsiert".....im Sinne von: kann ja mal passieren das man etwas voreilig jemanden unter Feuer nimmt, oder wie?..Nein, genau so etwas darf eben nicht passieren oder sollte, wenn doch, zumindest mit allen Konsequenzen zügigst aufgeklärt werden.
Gruß


----------



## Gunnar. (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*

Moin moin,


Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> "Dumm gelaufen, aber passsiert".....im Sinne von: kann ja mal passieren das man etwas voreilig jemanden unter Feuer nimmt, oder wie?..*Nein, genau so etwas darf eben nicht passieren oder sollte, wenn doch, zumindest mit allen Konsequenzen zügigst aufgeklärt werden*.
> Gruß


 
Ich versteh nicht warum anscheinend so wenige das hier begreifen|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Katteker (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> Ich versteh nicht warum anscheinend so wenige das hier begreifen|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


 
Natürlich muss das aufgeklärt werden.

Das was hier abging hat aber NICHTS mit der Forderung nach Aufklärung zu tun*, zumal die EINZIGEN Angaben zu dem Fall aus der örtlichen Tagespresse stammen, für mich keine belasbare Quelle. Zumindest nicht belastbar genug um hier so einen Fön zu machen.

*Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.


Nebenbei: Würde das Thema nicht eher unter "Anglerlatein und sontiges" passen, als in "Angeln allgemein"? Kann hier zumindest keinen direkten Bezug zun Angeln herstellen, hätte auch nen Pilzesammler, Blumenpflücker o.ä. treffen können.


----------



## wasser-ralf (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*

@ Kattercker, 
ich find schon dass hier der Bezug zum Angeln besteht, weil es eben einen angelnden Rentner betraf und genau eben nicht einen Pilzsucher oder Blumenpflücker.  
Ansonsten wäre hier auch „*was beim angeln gefunden ?????**“, **oder** „**Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee**“ **usw. unpassend und ohne direkten bezug zum Angeln. Außerdem* *handelt es sich scheinbar* *zumindest im Kern leider um eine wahre Begebenheit und nicht um Anglerlatein.*

*Hätte ich allerdings geahnt, welche unpassende und überhebliche und unqualifizierten Kommentare, von Verunglimpfung der Polizei, des angelnden Rentners sowie der Presse (Käseblatt), dies wieder provoziert, hätte ich mir das Posting gespart. *


----------



## Katteker (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*



wasser-ralf schrieb:


> @ Kattercker,
> ich find schon dass hier der Bezug zum Angeln besteht, weil es eben einen angelnden Rentner betraf und genau eben nicht einen Pilzsucher oder Blumenpflücker.
> Ansonsten wäre hier auch „*was beim angeln gefunden ?????“, oder „Krokodil in Schwandorfer Badesee“ usw. unpassend und ohne direkten bezug zum Angeln. Außerdemhandelt es sich scheinbar**zumindest im Kern leider um eine wahre Begebenheit und nicht um Anglerlatein.*




Zumindest den Krokodilkram könte man tatsächlich gleich mit verschieben, war aber nur ne Anregung an die Mods.


----------



## barschkönig (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*



wasser-ralf schrieb:


> Hey barschkönig, wenn ich Deine Zeilen hier so sehe, kommt die Vermutung auf, Du bevorzugst das Blatt mit den vier großen Buchstaben und verwechselst hier was.



Nee die Zeitung mit den 4 großen Buchstaben bevorzuge ich  nicht, die ist am schlimmsten, da könnte ich mich nur drüber aufregen aber ich habe schon öfters Kritik von Leuten hier in Cottbus über die LR gehört.


----------



## wasser-ralf (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*



> Nee die Zeitung mit den 4 großen Buchstaben bevorzuge ich nicht, die ist am schlimmsten, da könnte ich mich nur drüber aufregen aber ich habe schon öfters Kritik von Leuten hier in Cottbus über die LR gehört.


 
Kritik wird es immer mal geben. Auch ich habe mich schon über die LR und ihre Veröffentlichungen geärgert. Und das nicht nur einmal. Aber desshalb bezeichne ich sie nicht herablassend, so wie manche hier, gleich als Käseblatt. Soetwas ärgert mich ebenso.


----------



## Katteker (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*



wasser-ralf schrieb:


> Kritik wird es immer mal geben. Auch ich habe mich schon über die LR und ihre Veröffentlichungen geärgert. Und das nicht nur einmal. Aber desshalb bezeichne ich sie nicht herablassend, so wie manche hier, gleich als Käseblatt. Soetwas ärgert mich ebenso.


 
Jede Zeitung mit derartigen, z.T reißerischen, Artikel ist nicht ernst zu nehmen. Schon der ganze Kram mit der Zuckerkrankheit passt nicht zusammen, wurde hier in diesem Thread von selber Betroffenen wiederlegt, Jounalismus auf Bildzeitungsniveau. Käseblatt eben.


----------



## gründler (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*



Katteker schrieb:


> [/FONT][/SIZE][/COLOR]
> 
> Zumindest den Krokodilkram könte man tatsächlich gleich mit verschieben, war aber nur ne Anregung an die Mods.


 

Und dann noch der Tv tip des tages,der Zecken trööt....und noch hundert andere.

Mir ist es scheiß egal wo der trööt hier steht,ob es einer ist der von mir eröffnet wurde oder von Müller Meier....

Hauptsache er steht irgendwo,aber der Deutsche Michel brauch halt einen klaren Weg ohne Ordnung und Gehorsam läuft hier halt nix im Land.


Das wird auch ein grund sein warum die lustigen alten tage die es hier mal gab Geschichte geworden sind und mehr und mehr "alte User" weichen oder nur noch lesen.

Das ständige gefordere nach Zensur und das selbst zerfleischen in fast jedem größeren trööt und im täglichen Anglerleben hilft dabei ebenfalls enorm das Bild des Anglers zu stärken.


Ps: Ralle/Thomas...schiebt ihr bitte das Krokobibertier ins Anglerlatein,damit es nicht heißt ich hätte was dagegen. Danke.


|wavey:


----------



## Katteker (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*



gründler schrieb:


> Ps: Ralle/Thomas...schiebt ihr bitte das Krokobibertier ins Anglerlatein,damit es nicht heißt ich hätte was dagegen. Danke.
> 
> |wavey:


 
Mitm falschen Fuss aufgestanden? Ist es nicht mehr möglich ne kleine Anregung zu geben? Meckern um des meckerns willen?

Dass viele alte User verschwinden (wer denn in letzter Zeit?) ist so seit ich hier angemeldet bin, die Gründe sind vielfältig und woanders bereits ausdiskutiert.

Ich bin hier raus.


----------



## wasser-ralf (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*



> Jede Zeitung mit derartigen, z.T reißerischen, Artikel ist nicht ernst zu nehmen. Schon der ganze Kram mit der Zuckerkrankheit passt nicht zusammen, wurde hier in diesem Thread von selber Betroffenen wiederlegt, Jounalismus auf Bildzeitungsniveau. Käseblatt eben.


 
Siehst Du Kattecker, und ganau das meine ich mit überheblichkeit. Dann kannst Du kein einzieges Blatt mehr in die Hand nehmenm, geschweige denn lesen. Auch Funk und Fernsehen, ganz besonders jene Kanäle aus dem privaten Bereich solltest Du meiden. Da ist es auch nicht anders. Denn guter Journalismus ist recht selten.


----------



## wasser-ralf (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*



> Ich bin hier raus.


 
Besser ist....


----------



## Katteker (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*



wasser-ralf schrieb:


> Siehst Du Kattecker, und ganau das meine ich mit überheblichkeit. Dann kannst Du kein einzieges Blatt mehr in die Hand nehmenm, geschweige denn lesen.


 
Ganz so schlimm ist es zum glück nicht.



wasser-ralf schrieb:


> Auch Funk und Fernsehen, ganz besonders jene Kanäle aus dem privaten Bereich solltest Du meiden. Da ist es auch nicht anders.


 
Mach ich bereits, zumindest wenn ich mich informieren will.




wasser-ralf schrieb:


> Denn guter Journalismus ist recht selten.


 
Leider.

Und jetzt bin ich wirklich raus, wer noch was will --> PN.


----------



## gründler (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*



Katteker schrieb:


> Mitm falschen Fuss aufgestanden? Ist es nicht mehr möglich ne kleine Anregung zu geben? Meckern um des meckerns willen?


 
Ich habe beste laune(wirklich ernst gemeint).

Ich stelle mich nur auf die gleiche Stufe,das ist hier ein ganz normaler Vorgang,um dann im anderen trööt xxx nach mehr Zusammenhalt der Anglerschaft zu schreien.

Ich bin seit 2004 hier am lesen und ich weiß mittlerweile wie die Uhren hier ticken,nicht tick tack sondern tack tack tick.


|wavey:


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*

So, nun sind wir endültig im Bereich der Metadiskussion (Diskussion über die Diskussion) angekommen die außer persönlichen Auseinandersetzungen und Beleidigungen noch nie irgendwas hervorgebracht hat. 

Thema vorerst geschlossen, sobald es zum Fall an sich etwas neues gibt, bitte per PN melden, dann gehts wieder weiter.


----------



## Franz_16 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*

So, es gibt was neues in dem Fall:
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/se...-fuer-Schuesse-auf-Anglerauto;art1054,3916790

Danke an wasser-ralf für die Info! 

Thema ist wieder offen!
Bitte ab jetzt ohne persönliche Anfeindungen weiterdiskutieren.


----------



## Dr. Ott'l (13. September 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*

Eigentlich schon ein Witz dass das zahlen der Rechnung nicht als Schuldeingeständnis gesehen wird.Wenn ich schuldlos bin bezahl ich auch keinen Schaden!
Weiterhin wird es wohl so ausgehen dass die Aussage eines einzelnen gegen die Aussage zweier Polizisten wohl nicht sehr erfolgreich sein wird.
Man bräuchte wirklich immer einen Datenschreiber in jedem Fahrzeug der genau speichert wie sich das Fahrzeug bewegt. Womit dann auch klar wäre ob er angehalten oder wie die Polizisten sagen beschleunigt hat.

Vielleicht werden wir irgendwann erfahren wie die Sache ausgeht, bis dahin 
immer schön "Steuergelder" für solch einen Mumpitz ausgeben.

Ich persönlich hoffe dass der Vorfall zu gunsten des "älteren" Herrn ausgeht und er nicht noch nach der ganzen Aufregung mit einer Geldstrafe belegt wird.

mfg Sascha


----------



## Endmin (13. September 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*



Dr. Ott´l schrieb:


> ....Man bräuchte wirklich immer einen Datenschreiber in jedem Fahrzeug der genau speichert wie sich das Fahrzeug bewegt. Womit dann auch klar wäre ob er angehalten oder wie die Polizisten sagen beschleunigt hat....



War letztens mit meinem Auto bei der BMW-Werkstatt, die haben dann PC angeschlossen und konnten genau ablesen wann mein Motor gestartet, ausgeschaltet usw. wurde (Auf die Sekunde genau).
Soweit sind wir davon nicht mehr entfernt...

gruß Tim


----------



## Honeyball (13. September 2012)

*AW: Polizist schießt auf Auto eines Nachtanglers*

Wieso Dr. Ott'l?

Hier geht es doch erstmal nicht um Schuld oder Nicht-Schuld, sondern um Schaden und Schadensbegleichung.

Dass ein Polizist Schüsse auf den/die Reifen eines vermeintlich flüchtenden Fahrzeugs abgibt, ist erstmal ein normaler Einsatzfall. Auch, dass er dabei was anderes trifft, finde ich nicht außergewöhnlich.
Und wenn der vermeintliche Täter einer Verwechslung zum Opfer gefallen ist, hat er in jedem Fall Schadenersatzansprüche gegen den Polizisten, die unstrittig sind und deshalb beglichen werden.
Dazu gibt es zwei unabhängige Verfahren, die noch nicht abgeschlossen sind, einmal zum Verhalten des Polizisten, zum anderen, ob der arme alte Mann vielleicht doch mal kurz Gas und Bremse verwechselt haben könnte. Da es wohl Aussage gegen Aussage steht, ist alles, was wir hier machen, reine Spekulation.
Ich denke mal, die Zeitung ist dran und wird uns auf dem Laufenden halten.


----------

